# 24" sander



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

nice reveiw


----------



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice review. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## woodknots (Mar 12, 2008)

the price for the sander was $569 you have to buy the motor i got my moter and cabinet for free from family member. i know it sounds a bit much but a looked at regular drum sanders for the sam price but i can do different projects it would be hard or impossible do with regular drum sanders


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've never seen anything like it! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

How does it compare to using a traditional drum sander I have been looking at both and can't seem to decide?
It looks like a good unit but not sure which is the better way to go.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 12, 2008)

i havent used a traditional sander my self i usally take anything im working on to a cabinet shop near by. imake a lot of samaller projects like boxes coasters and you really cant run those through a traditional sander like a dove tail box on this sander no problem. i hope this helps. also very little dust i hardly ever have it hooked to dust collector


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I have been debating one of these for a while. Espically after I did 5 endgrain cutting boards with a belt sander. Maybe this can be a early Christmas gift.

Oh crap, only March and I already said Christmas. LOL


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have the 18" sander but I made the top and case myself …. Total price for everthing around 400

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37545

In hindsight I would have bought the top,,,,money vrs time… Pretty close…. There are few guys on here that had some great ideas and helped me along as well. Love the sander, One of the BIG Advantage verses a traditional drum sander is the paper is cheaper and lasts longer. It also does not gum up or care if there is varnish on the wood. It is manual labor though, so at times when doing alot of sanding it gets old. I have kicked around the idea of keeping both in my shop. But this is effective for alot of things quickly standard drum sander would not. 
Hope this helps


----------



## OttawaP (Mar 13, 2008)

" Espically after I did 5 endgrain cutting boards with a belt sander. Maybe this can be a early Christmas gift."

You will die a slow painful death waiting for one of these to deal with and endgrain cutting board. They work reasonably well as a finishing sander but that is all. It is NOT a 24" dual drum 5 hp machine.


----------



## swayze (Dec 11, 2009)

I built a 30" v-drum sander this winter. Built the box, drum and top from scratch. It was a lot of work but it was very interesting to do. Don't know that I would do it again until I was retired and have nothing but time. They work great. Nice quick finish sanding and board jointing/flattening. It cost me about $250 to build including the motor.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

OttawaP - They will work on endgrain too, but you will need to slow your feed rate and maybe drop to a lower grit. I have one of these I made from pieces around my shop and have sanded a number of end grain cutting boards. Sure beats and belt sander method!


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice sander. I considered this one too but wanted a thickness reducing sander as well. I ended up making this combo sander http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46736 in case anyone is interested making their own.


----------



## djmonk (Sep 30, 2016)

I have questions about this flatmaster


----------



## DVG (Mar 28, 2017)

I just purchased and set up the 24" model. I have a couple of issues with the sand paper when feeding material all the way to the left and to the right ends of the drum. To the left I get sort of a "bumping" vibration and on the right end the paper unravels, this I figure is due to the end of the paper turning toward the feed. I'm using the 220 that was preinstalled on the drum tried rewrapping the paper to get the bumping out of the left end but no luck. With this I'm left with only ~16" on the drum that performs normal. Anyone else having these issues and have come up with solutions?


----------

